# Cod liver oil capsules



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted your expert advice! 

I accidentally dropped a cod liver oil capsule into the cats food recently and I`ve noticed her coat seems all soft and shiny. Maybe it always was and I didnt notice. Anyway I wanted to know if this stuff is bad for her or would a capsule once a week do her good? I havent noticed any problems but maybe the dose is a bit much for a little cat? They are Asda "one a day" capsules. Thanks.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

It will make for very shiny fur, great for joints etc but sadly way too much Vitamin A.

Go for simple omega 3 fish oil caps instead, I'm sure Adsa have them and if you have a Lidl near, they do them very cheap. I snip the tip and the cats lick the oil up, I tend not to feed the caspsule itself. The omega 3 only is great it helps balance out when you are not able to feed lots of wild or grass / pastured raised meat.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

cookiemom said:


> It will make for very shiny fur, great for joints etc but sadly way too much Vitamin A.
> 
> Go for simple omega 3 fish oil caps instead, I'm sure Adsa have them and if you have a Lidl near, they do them very cheap. I snip the tip and the cats lick the oil up, I tend not to feed the caspsule itself. The omega 3 only is great it helps balance out when you are not able to feed lots of wild or grass / pastured raised meat.


Thanks Cookie, yes I do have a Lidl not too far away. Is this omega 3 good for her fur and joints? She does spend most of her time playing in the garden, so has whatever grass she wants.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Not kitty eating grass but the meat animals she eats  

Intensively raised and even some not so intensively raised meat animals, are fed species inappropriate dry feeds etc that then throws out what should be their natural omega 3:6:9 fat levels, so they become too high in the 6 and 9 and very low in the 3, so just look for just the omega 3, not 3:6:9, you'll see the right one in the shop.

Omega 3 is great for all for all sorts of body function, it'll be sorted in catfood but you feed mostly raw right? If you're feeding a fair bit of wild rabbit, pigeon, partridge etc. she should be ok but the higher the proportion of the commercial meats in the diet and for non hunting cats some omega 3 supplement in the raw diet is not such a bad idea.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Cookie, I did pop up to Asda but the only Omega 3 I could see, was 1000 mg capsules and that just sounded too potent for a little cat. Was that what you mean? And should she have one a day or one a week? I think one a week would be good.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I've seen suggested rate of 250mg a day, so you could maybe share one with her a couple of times a week.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I use the 1000mg capsules in the premix and raw mixture I feed Cookie. Her fur at the moment is super soft 

I recently bought 10mg co-q10 from eBay so you could check there for a lower dose of omega 3.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Salmon oil is good, try to buy fish oils etc. off a counter that doesn't have hot lights above it though as it will make it go off.

You could try a health food shop.


----------

